# looking for boat charter from st croix to puerto rico. please help..



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

doesanyone know if this would be possible?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you looking for a 1-way charter?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

VeganSailing said:


> doesanyone know if this would be possible?


From your other posts, it didn't sound like you would be doing the sailing. Are you looking for a crewed charter?


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

hi, 

just a one way. no i wouldnt be doing sailing so would need captain to do it.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

In that case, I believe that you are out of luck. Some of the major charter companies allow 1-way charters; usually they charge a fee covering expenses of a delivery skipper to return the boat and sometimes they don't charge if they need to reposition boats. But St. Croix has no such major charter base.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't think it would be all that tough to hitch a ride with someone, it's not that far. 50-60 miles maybe, although, there is a stretch that can get a bit nasty in the right/wrong conditions. You would have to be good at judging the character of a random sailor you met at a bar. They would also need to be able to size you up. That vegan thing might scare some off........  kidding

Why would you want to charter such a short trip? A Cape Air puddle jumper is a pretty easy way to make this hop and probably cheaper.


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

well i havent been able to find anyone online believe it or not. i just prever sailing over airplanes.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you want to hitch a ride, you need to do that in-person. It's what bars were invented for.  

You want to size them up, they want to size you up. Getting to know a local bartender can be an extraordinary resource.


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

Minnewaska said:


> If you want to hitch a ride, you need to do that in-person. It's what bars were invented for.
> 
> You want to size them up, they want to size you up. Getting to know a local bartender can be an extraordinary resource.


my post mentioned a paid charter however. i dont realy go to bars.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

VeganSailing said:


> my post mentioned a paid charter however. i dont realy go to bars.


You can always just pay a crew from Puerto Rico to come get you. It would cost a small fortune, so I'm not really following. Are you stuck on the island?

You don't really go to bars. Are you sure sailing is for you.  Actually, the idea of the public house, i.e. the pub, is about meeting people. What you eat or drink is optional.


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

im sure there are lots of sailors who dont go to pubs. doesnt have to be related. but anyways thanks for advice minne.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

VeganSailing said:


> im sure there are lots of sailors who dont go to pubs. doesnt have to be related. but anyways thanks for advice minne.


Yes, there are sailors that don't go to pubs. "Lots" is measurably incorrect. It would be like saying there are lots of sailors who are vegan.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

if money is no problem and you want to charter a boat from st. croix to puerto rico, make a few phone calls to the various charter companies in st. thomas or tortola, have someone come down and pick you up, take you to p.r.. Done deal. I'm sure for the right $$$$$$ it could easily be done. Check with Caribbean Charters, charter boats caribbean, caribbean vacations sailing by Ed Hamilton Yacht Charters I bet he can line something up for you. No idea what it might cost but I'm guessing somewhere in the near $1000 USD, I'd bet even more. Let me know what you find out, I'm curious.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There are a couple of bareboat charter companies in Puerto Rico, I believe. No sense dealing with all the customs/etc from Tortola,BVI. Hire a captain to bring the boat from Puerto Rico to St. Croix and back. It's just so close, I still don't get the purpose here. Is it to charter or to just get a ride? Even if the captain was willing to do a round trip in one day, this would be a $500-$1000 day.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

There's a charter base in Fajardo, at the eastern tip of PR. Maybe you could have them pick you up in Christiansted, St. Croix on a crewed charter back to Fajardo, with stops in Culebrita, Culebra, Vieques, in the Spanish Virgin Islands on the way back. Christiansted to Fajardo is about 60 nm, which might be done in a single, long day, if all you want is a boat ride.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There are plenty of captained charter boats (not bare boats) based in the VI who would gladly sail to St Croix and then on the PR, for a price. You might also have to pay the day charter rate for the return to StT, even if you weren't aboard. Call any of the charter brokers in the VI and they will arrange whatever you wish for you.
However, I doubt seriously that it would make any sense at all compared to the price of a plane ticket.


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

fallard said:


> There's a charter base in Fajardo, at the eastern tip of PR. Maybe you could have them pick you up in Christiansted, St. Croix on a crewed charter back to Fajardo, with stops in Culebrita, Culebra, Vieques, in the Spanish Virgin Islands on the way back. Christiansted to Fajardo is about 60 nm, which might be done in a single, long day, if all you want is a boat ride.


Hey do u happen to have their info or email?


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

I think joining a crew is probably a better bet from what i gather from all these replies.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

VeganSailing said:


> I think joining a crew is probably a better bet from what i gather from all these replies.


BE Careful, you might have to go to a pub!


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

VeganSailing said:


> Hey do u happen to have their info or email?


You could check at Puerto Rico Yacht Charters - Bareboat Sailing & Catamaran Charters Spanish Virgin Islands, but it would be a long shot that they might have a one-way crewed charter from Puerto Rico to St. Croix and be bringing the boat back to the base. I doubt they would pick up a "hitchhiker" but may be willing to take a paying passenger. Again, this would be a really long shot.


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

thanks


----------

